# Rute Daiwa Black Widow



## Henning95 (23. Dezember 2010)

Hey,

Ich habe schon nach einen Thread ind er Sufu gesucht, aber nur einen gefunden, wo einer geantwortet hat, und das nicht wirklich was gebracht hat.

Darum wollte ich nochmal fragen.
Die Daiwa Black Widow rute. Was sind die vor und nachteile wie verhält sie sich im Drill? Und stimmt das Preisleistungsverhältnis?

Man hat mir gesagt ihr soll das hier posten.

Wenn es doch irgendwo noch einen Thread gibt, denn ich übersehen habe. Entschuldigung.

Vielen Dank


----------



## David.F. (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rute Daiwa Black Widow*

moin. das preis leistungsverhältnis ist echt spitze bei diesen ruten.
die 3lbs rute fällt allerdings recht weich aus. aber man macht mit den ruten sicher nichts falsch....


----------



## Dr. Kalamaris (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rute Daiwa Black Widow*

wie schon gesagt die 3lb version fällt weicher aus, aber preis leistung ist top. kumpel hat damit schon 160g bleie mit voller kraft geworfen und sie hält immernoch jedem drill stand


----------



## Henning95 (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rute Daiwa Black Widow*

Hey,

danke erstmal für eure Antworten.

Ich bevorzuge weiche Ruten, da der Drill mehr spaß macht, und ich finde, das ich den Fisch sicherer führen kann, als eine 
harte Rute 

Ist Daiwa denn generel eine gute Marke in sachen Ruten?


Danke


----------



## pangea (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rute Daiwa Black Widow*

Hallo
Daiwa ist, meiner Meinung nach, eine der Marken, die man  fast bedenkenlos kaufen kann.
Ich bevorzuge bei Rollen Daiwa vor Shimano und Penn ( ausser bei Baitcastern, da Abu ).

Frohe Weihnachten.


----------



## Henning95 (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rute Daiwa Black Widow*

Gut, danke Frohe Weihnachten 

Was sind den die Nachteile. Was sollte man lieber nehmen 2.75 Ibs oder 3.00 Ibs. 

3.00 Ibs ist ja etwas weicher.

Danköö


----------



## musti71 (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rute Daiwa Black Widow*



Henning95 schrieb:


> Gut, danke Frohe Weihnachten
> 
> Was sind den die Nachteile. Was sollte man lieber nehmen 2.75 Ibs oder 3.00 Ibs.
> 
> ...




hallo,

kommt drauf an was für dich lieber ist bzw. auf welche distanzen du fischt...und bei deinem letzten satz haste dich verschrieben, der stimmt net so ganz 3lbs sind härter und nich weicher als 2 3/4 lbs :q

frohes fest @all


----------



## Dr. Kalamaris (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rute Daiwa Black Widow*

er wird meinen dass sie weicher ausfällt


----------



## allrounder11 (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rute Daiwa Black Widow*



pangea schrieb:


> Hallo
> Daiwa ist, meiner Meinung nach, eine der Marken, die man fast bedenkenlos kaufen kann.
> Ich bevorzuge bei Rollen Daiwa vor Shimano und Penn ( ausser bei Baitcastern, da Abu ).
> 
> Frohe Weihnachten.


 


So sehe ich das auch:m


----------



## Carphunter10 (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rute Daiwa Black Widow*

mit daiwa kannst du garantiert nichts falschmachen ! ich habe die Black widow auch und bin extrem begeistert !


----------



## Henning95 (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rute Daiwa Black Widow*

Gut, danke.

Dann werde ich zur Daiwa greifen *_*

Am ruten anfang ist da schaumstoff der entwas dicker ist oder ist das da durchgehen dünn  hoffe das man das versteht.


FROHES FEST und einen GUTEN RUTSCH ins neue JAHR


----------



## Dr. Kalamaris (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rute Daiwa Black Widow*

Ist kein schaumstoff ist eher eine art beschichtung die ca 0,5 cm dicker ist vom umfang her als der rest


----------



## Henning95 (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rute Daiwa Black Widow*

Also, ok  danke

Dann ist sie nicht komplett durchgehen dünn. Sonderneine kleine erhöhung am ende. Ist das den schlimm?

Dürfe doch eigendlich nicht schlimm sein oder ? 

Ich sehe grad auf einem Foto, das von dem Rollenhalter bis zum ersten Rutenring sehr viel platz ist. Ich schätze 80 cm. Ist das normal? das da so ein großer abstand ist? Danke

Schönen Abend noch !


----------



## Dr. Kalamaris (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rute Daiwa Black Widow*

also mich hat diese "verdickung" am rutenende nicht gestört, wüsste auch nicht warum es stören sollte


----------



## Henning95 (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rute Daiwa Black Widow*

Jop ich finde sie auch schön.

Liefert der verkäufer Wilkerling schnell ? 

Danke


----------



## carp hunter 1994 (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rute Daiwa Black Widow*

Wilkerling ist meiner Meinung nach der beste Online-Angel-Shop den es momentan gibt 
Lieferung eigentlich immer innerhalb von 2-3 Tagen,alles top! 

MfG Maurice


----------



## Henning95 (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rute Daiwa Black Widow*

Okay, danke.
Ich habe da noch eine Frage zu den rutenringen.

Der erste Rutenring ist sehr weit entfernt. Ist das schlimm? hat das blöde auswirkungen? 

Besteht eine Verhädelungsgefahr? 

Entschuldigung wenn ich soviel Frage, aber normaler weise kaufe ich nur Ruten die ich in de Hand gehabt habe, aber da ich das nun nicht kann muss ich mich genausten Informieren.

Schönen Abend noch.


----------



## Dr. Kalamaris (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rute Daiwa Black Widow*

bei mir hat sich da bisher noch nichts verhäddert


----------



## Hanne87 (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rute Daiwa Black Widow*

Hallo

Also ich habe die Black Widow in 3 Lb. und finde sie ist eine der besten karpfenruten die es für diesen preis gibt.

Ich habe mit der 3 Lb 180 gramm Blei ohne Probleme geworfen und das bis zu 80 Meter weit.

Und verwickelt hat sich bei mir noch nie was und von der verarbeitung her ist die Rute auch Top.

mfg


----------



## SpecimenhunterSLK (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rute Daiwa Black Widow*

Hatte mal die 3,5 lbs, 390er .... die Rute ähnelt sehr stark der Chub Outcast finde ich....


Allerdings waren die Ringe bei meiner Black Widow nicht in einer Flucht am Blank angebracht....#d

Ging retoure....


----------



## Henning95 (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rute Daiwa Black Widow*

Guten Morgen,

ich war heute mit meinen Kollegen im baumarkt. 
Dort werden auch angelsachen verkauft.
Wir habn gegfragt ob er diese Ruten hat.
Er sagte Nein aber er könne uns die bestellen.
 *_* :vik::vik:

Nun hat er uns aufgeschrieben und nächstes Jahr bestellt er, da der baumarkt sowiso vergrößert wird.
Wir bekommen die ruten sogar billiger.
3 Stück 100 Euro.
Ohne Versandkosten und ohne Spergutzuschlag 

@ SpecimenhunterSLK

Was meinst du damit das sie nicht in einer Flucht waren?
Also das sie nicht in einer Reihe angebracht waren? 
Und was ist mit dem Ging retoure ? 


Danke für eure Antworten.

Und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr und alles Gute.


----------



## SpecimenhunterSLK (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rute Daiwa Black Widow*

Wenn man die Rute vor sich gehalten hat, waren die Ringe nicht gerade in einer Flucht auf dem Blank montiert, die waren zur Spitze hin schief.....zur Seite weg...


----------



## Henning95 (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rute Daiwa Black Widow*

Oh, na des net so gut.

Öhm. hab ich schon gefragt ob die Rute den gut ina Hand liegt  ? 


DANKE


----------



## minne6 (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rute Daiwa Black Widow*

Hi Henning, 
Meinst du eventuell den Hagebaumarkt in Leer?
Gruß
Simon


----------



## Henning95 (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rute Daiwa Black Widow*

Ne, ich meine Holz und Bau in Weener.


----------



## Henning95 (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rute Daiwa Black Widow*

Hey,

mit der 2,75 Ibs Rute Black Widow kann ich da bedenkenlos 80-100 grambleie rausdonnern? oder bricht sie dann. 

danke


----------



## minne6 (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rute Daiwa Black Widow*

80 Gramm schafft die sicher. 100 Gramm.... sollte gehen, aber richtig rausdonnern würde ich nicht unbedingt versuchen. Wahrscheinlich ist sie dafür zu weich und du wirst nicht mehr Zielgenau den Spot treffen.


----------



## Henning95 (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rute Daiwa Black Widow*

Hey,

also ich glaube mein blei für safety clip montage ist 75 gramm.

damit solte ich dan ja gut werfemn können  oder?


----------



## Posingstar (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Rute Daiwa Black Widow*

Ich hatte mich gestern wegen einer neuen Rute informiert und der Gerätehändler der mich bis jetzt nie enttäuscht hat meinte das die Steckverbindungen bei "Gewaltwürfen" sich verdrehen.


----------



## Dr. Kalamaris (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Rute Daiwa Black Widow*

Hatte das Problem nur wenn sie nicht richtig zusammen gesteckt ist. Aber auch bei anderen ruten


----------



## Neuling Angler (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Rute Daiwa Black Widow*

wie schon minne6 gesagt hat, würde ich mit der 2,75 lbs Version nicht versuchen ein 100 gramm Blei raus zu donnern...

ich besitze die Rute in der 3,5 lbs Version, welche aber auch ziemlich weich ausfällt


----------



## Dr. Kalamaris (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Rute Daiwa Black Widow*

Also meine 3lb BW hat die 160g verkraftet


----------



## Posingstar (2. August 2011)

*AW: Rute Daiwa Black Widow*

Ich hab die Finger von der gelassen aber die Steckverbindung fand ich ok und als ich sie zusammengesteckt habe mit etwas mehr Kraft fand ich das auch ok. Aber die Daiwa Windcast hat mich angelacht und hab mich für die entschieden


----------



## kappldav123 (21. November 2012)

*AW: Rute Daiwa Black Widow*

Sorry, wenn ich jetzt hier mal wieder nen alten Thread hochhole. Aber ich überlege auch, mir diese Rute zu kaufen. 

Ich sah, dass es die 3.0 lbs Version als 2- oder 3-teilige gibt. Was würdet ihr empfehlen?

#h


----------



## JimmyEight (21. November 2012)

*AW: Rute Daiwa Black Widow*



kappldav123 schrieb:


> Sorry, wenn ich jetzt hier mal wieder nen alten Thread hochhole. Aber ich überlege auch, mir diese Rute zu kaufen.
> 
> Ich sah, dass es die 3.0 lbs Version als 2- oder 3-teilige gibt. Was würdet ihr empfehlen?
> 
> #h


Wenn Dich der Platzbedarf einer 2-teiligen nicht stört, dann auf jeden Fall diese. Für mehr Teile sprechen nur die besseren Transporteigenschaften - Für die Aktion ist es vorteilhaft so wenig Teilungen wie möglich zu haben.


----------



## m1ndgam3 (21. November 2012)

*AW: Rute Daiwa Black Widow*

also ich hab die 2,75lbs und mit 90 gramm gehts... muss man halt gefühl haben ;-)
mehr würd ich ihr auch nicht zu trauen und mit gewalt schon gar nicht.
sie macht spass beim drillen durch das weichere handling.
mit ner windcast (hab ich auch eine) allerdings nicht zu vergleichen. ist schon ne andere hausnummer.(aber auch im preis)


----------



## Bastian1989 (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Rute Daiwa Black Widow*

Moinsen habe eine frage  Was für eine Aktion hat die *Daiwa Black Widow 3lbs *Rute ?


----------



## Flussmonster93 (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Rute Daiwa Black Widow*

Hey Leute,

ich habe mir auch die daiwa black widow carp geholt.
wollte mal fragen welche rolle man zu dieser rute empfehlen kann. Tendiere hier zu den freilaufrollen:

was haltet ihr von der okuma epix v2 baitfeeder epx55 oder auch aus dem Daiwa sortiment daiwa black widow br ?

wenn ihr erfahrungen mit den beiden rollen habt, wär es nett wenn ihr mir da was empfehlen könntet.


----------



## noname112 (6. August 2015)

*AW: Rute Daiwa Black Widow*



Flussmonster93 schrieb:


> Hey Leute,[...]
> was haltet ihr von der  [...] Daiwa sortiment daiwa black widow br ?
> 
> wenn ihr erfahrungen mit den beiden rollen habt, wär es nett wenn ihr mir da was empfehlen könntet.



Genau vor der Frage stehe ich im moment auch und würde mich über meinungen und erfahrungsberichte freuen.


----------

